# Do You Want....?



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

Here is a series of pics of my Suzy....


Realizes I just said something....



Did she say "Treat?!"



Jumps down and is excited..."I think she really said it!"



Yes, "I think it's true!"



"Oh my Lord!  She's getting up to get me one!"



And of course she got her treat!  Everyone where I live just loves my little Suzy!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2021)

What a  cutie!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 8, 2021)

Awww!  She's adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2021)

What a sweetie!  If I was there I'd give that pretty girl a treat too and a big hug!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What a  cutie!


TY


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Awww!  She's adorable.


Ty


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> What a sweetie!  If I was there I'd give that pretty girl a treat too and a big hug!


Ty


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)

It's nice to see that pretty little girl again!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It's nice to see that pretty little girl again!


Ty RR!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh!  Oh!
Aw-w-w-w-w!


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2021)

Little Suzy is so adorable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  Oh!
> Aw-w-w-w-w!


Yep.  Ty


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

Jules said:


> Little Suzy is so adorable.


Ty


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Such a beautiful girl


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> Such a beautiful girl


TY Tish


----------



## bingo (Nov 9, 2021)

and she didn't  blink when the camera flashed...
babies .....all..


----------



## Shero (Nov 9, 2021)

Well I have an opening for dog sitting if Suzy’s Mom needs a holiday. So cute


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 9, 2021)

What an adorable baby dog!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 9, 2021)

beyond adorable...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> Well I have an opening for dog sitting if Suzy’s Mom needs a holiday. So cute


There's times I need a break, thanks


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Everyone where I live just loves my little Suzy!!



I can see why!  Now, we all love her too!!!

Those pictures and captions are terrific, Ruthanne!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

You put a smile on a lot of faces, around here, by posting this adorable series of pictures, here, of your dear Suzy,
@Ruthanne  !

*TY ! *


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> You put a smile on a lot of faces, around here, by posting this adorable series of pictures, here, of your dear Suzy,
> @Ruthanne  !
> 
> *TY ! *


Well that's nice @Kaila and I'm glad


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2021)

@Ruthanne, Suzy is adorable and so huggable. She looks like she is showing off her neatly trimmed ears.  My hair should look so good. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne, Suzy is adorable and so huggable. She looks like she is showing off her neatly trimmed ears.  My hair should look so good. lol


Thanks, yes the groomer made her ears shorter last time.  I like them, too.


----------

